

Ask HN: In LAMP, can we replace Apache? - rikacomet

I want to know, if in LAMP architecture, if its good to replace apache with a more non-general alternative for upward scale-ability of, say linked In size?
======
bpolania
It depends on what you need, but I'd say yes, as long as they natively support
whatever language and database you're using. I usually use Lighttpd for
specific (non-general) projects requiring lighter implementations. Actually, I
think that the more specific your requirement is you may switch to more
tailored solutions. One examples are WAF's like Rails or Play!, they use non-
LAMP components like SQLite, Ruby or Java in addition to using their own
webservers.

~~~
rikacomet
I hear that nginx is good for static pages, but every article is silent about,
what is the actual difference between apache and nginx when dynamic, heavy
websites are involved.

~~~
bpolania
If your problem is one of performance, specially if it's related to dynamic
content, I think nginx is a very good option in terms of flexibility,
lighthttpd performs better than Apache in some cases but if your requirements
are specific you may need some configuration with ngnix and a high-performace
server like FastCGI or Starman.

perhaps you don't know but this is part of a common problem for large
implementations, it's usually known as the c10k problem, you may want
searching that term to find more detailed information

~~~
rikacomet
nice, I will google that. Thanks, yeah I didn't knew.

------
twunde
Yes, there are several apache alternatives like nginx and lighttpd. I think at
this point nginx has become the standard for larger websites.

Take a look at [http://www.whisperdale.net/11-nginx-vs-cherokee-vs-apache-
vs...](http://www.whisperdale.net/11-nginx-vs-cherokee-vs-apache-vs-
lighttpd.html)

